# have you ever met someone from the internet?



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I haven't really. apart from sort of meeting a guy who runs an internet radio station ,but that didn't really count since all I remember him saying was goodbye when he left the place I was at. I had no idea who he was until he told me online that he met me and that he turned up at the same bar I was drinking in. so that wasn't really a meeting at all.

I feel really awkward about meeting people from the internet generally, I get more nervous about the prospect of meeting other guys that i've spoken to online than a woman which might seem weird. I think its got something to do with feeling more judged by men and because I generally have more good friendships with men which I don't want to jeopardize. I rarely have close friendships with women because I don't have much in common with women. experience has made me view meeting up with a woman as being the development of dating. I guess its just the way some guys minds work, that getting on better with women and taking things further and closer in friendship development will lead onto other things.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope. I was going to earlier this month, but then I chickened out xDD


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes, two people. Going to meet another in September.
I always go into this state of panic before I meet someone from the internet for the first time lol. But it's always is better/easier than I'm expecting. 

There was also one time I didn't INTEND to meet up with someone from the internet. This guy I had been talking to on a forum approached me at an anime convention and I kinda ran... :lol He was the popular, closet-nerd athlete type and his confidence scared me. :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes. Once.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i sold/bought some books from people from internet if that counts


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

No, I never met anyone from the internet. I was supposed to meet up with this one girl but she flaked on me on the last moment.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, I have.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes on online dating websites.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes. Online dating sites, sold/bought textbooks, furniture, etc. to people from CL, found roommates on CL, stayed at some people's places using cs, just met a few people from that site too, met a couple people from Orkut (one girl in Brazil and one Brazilian guy living in SF). I ended up befriending and went out with the girl from Orkut (to parties and raves) quite a few times. Originally I met her because she had a room available in her apartment but I decided not to take it due to the location. Have not met up with anyone from this site.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Yes. Online dating sites, sold/bought textbooks, furniture, etc. to people from CL, found roommates on CL, stayed at some people's places using couchsurfing.org, just met a few people from that site too, met a couple people from Orkut (one girl in Brazil and one Brazilian guy living in SF). I ended up befriending and went out with the girl from Orkut (to parties and raves) quite a few times. Originally I met her because she had a room available in her apartment but I decided not to take it due to the location. Have not met up with anyone from this site.


And you are still alive?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> And you are still alive?


Yep, never had anyone from the internet try to kill me.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Yep, never had anyone from the internet try to kill me.


What about someone did and after that just pretends you are komorikun.. And you are not! 

No bad experiences? How that can be possible?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Once


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

i married someone i met via MySpace lol... we also had 2 children together! After about 4 years and him leaving the military, he decided he wanted a fresh start... ended in divorce. I was then engaged to another person I met on the internet... that ended after 4 years as well... I'm on this "4 year streak" with military men from the internet... lol. But yeah. not doing that again; military men, that is.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, a few.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, but only because my sister basically forced me to go with her when she wanted to meet some people she knew (I knew 2 of them vaguely, as I was a member of the same site). Other than that, nope. Being on last.fm and going to pretty small gigs sometimes, I'm sure I've come into close proximity with people I might've talked to on there, or seen on the site before. But of course I'd never ever speak to them, just run away.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nope, wish I could. Hopefully I can arrange something once I get out of high school.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, people from here and another board, two Meetup.com groups, my ex, my online friend after over ten years of knowing him. That's all I can think of.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

One person from buying something on ebay, and one person who was looking for a flatmate. My dad was with me both times for the sake of convenience.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, I've hooked up with a few girls through FB and Myspace.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I had plans to then she bailed out and started ignoring me completely.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, many times.


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

I've met quite a few members from this site, ranging from within the city to people from another country.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Aye, a few here and there. They didn't even attempt kidnap or murder. I don't know if I should be grateful or insulted.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes. Selling stuff on craiglist. Lol


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah. Maybe 15 or 20 people I used to play online games with. Had a gamer gathering with most of them once, and I used to hang out and go to bars/clubs with a couple of them that lived more closer to me.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Many times, mostly from SAS. Usually in an SA group where I can avoid actually having to talk to them much. Just a few friends (and my gf) on an individual basis.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

About 40 or more people from this site.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes. It's the best way i've ever met anyone


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I met MM75, but he was to prudish to do anything with me. :sigh


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, twice. It's awkward at first, but you ease into it.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Almost! I was too scared to do it even though she was a girl too, haha.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Too many to remember, if I can count all the things I've sold through Kijiji, haha.

A few years ago though I met three other people before a concert, who I had met on the band's fan site. They were a lot older than me and we only hung out for a couple hours, but it was a big step for me. I actually planned it and was really nervous but excited at the same time. It was a neat experience, meeting people with similar interests and tastes in music.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Twice, one was with a person who was fairly shy, and I could assume had some form of SA, she was kind of a hikikomori and a NEET, quite like me then... although I always came across as a really social person to her for some reason, maybe I did it to boost my own confidence, I don't know... anyway it was awkward for abit at start but I got pretty comfortable and I think we had a fun time.

The second time was I guess a kind of ''date'' and it was with a girl who is very social and outgoing and although it was awkward for like 1 second, it went away really fast and there weren't any awkward silences or anything, I had alot of fun with her actually!


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

I met my ex online, we were together 7 years and have a kid together.
I also briefly dated a girl I met online (well, we 'dated' for about 1,5 year but only saw each other 4 or 5 times cause she lived in a different country).

I have met a lot of people from different online games and forums. Even set up a few meetings myself, before my SA became too bad to feel comfortable doing it.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I said no, but I did (regrettably) buy a phone from someone off Kijiji once. 

I'm not opposed to it. They just need to have a full understanding of how dull I am.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I actually also met 5 people on craiglist looking for bandmates.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes two people after months of talking to them. I'd never meet up with someone I just started talking to or barely know. One became my bf of 3 years (now my ex) and the other we ended up being really good mates. I'd like to meet more but most of them don't understand my anxiety and get frustrated having to talk alot before meeting.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Yep, never had anyone from the internet try to kill me.


Give it time. :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have met two women from the internet and I wished I hadn't bothered.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tannasg said:


> I have met two women from the internet and I wished I hadn't bothered.


Were they potential dates?


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

No and I want to. I'm just not interesting enough to get to know.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Were they potential dates?


Yup.


----------



## myforeverago (Jan 26, 2013)

My best friend. I met her in person last summer. We met on a Disney Forum...


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I answered "no" because I thought the question was for meeting socially or meeting an online friend. If you count "business" meetings, twice I've found apartments on craig's list.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmm... I've meet 5 people off the interwebs from online dating. It's terrifying the first time I meet someone, but it all went pretty good. In so far as I survived and everything. I haven't met anyone from a forum or elsewhere yet.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I met my brother and dad's internet girlfriend if that counts? I've never met someone that I personally communicated with online though.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

No,never have


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nope, I've been in contact with a guy I met on the internet for about 10 years but never met him, only speaking on the net/text.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

i met my current roomate/good friend on tumblr! we followed each other bc we were both going to be freshmen at the same university and then it turned out we were in the same res and we met up and boom, friendship. it actually turns out she has SA too, whaddyaknow. 

i've also met up with someone on here recently!


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I believe that the answer would be no, though I could be wrong.
There were several times where I came pretty close though. We set a date for meeting, but I was always too busy.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

my first internet meet was a social anxiety group in my city.

my second internet meet i travelled to America to meet her and stayed at hers for 4 days

my third internet meet i travelled down to Saltburn and stayed at his. 

I enjoy travelling and these meets gave me my first opportunity really to do it alone. The last two meets were individuals i talk to fairly regularly (although i tend not to talk to people for extended periods of time, i'm lucky to meet people who can tolerate me and my lack of communication really lol). 

I've got plans to meet someone else who lives pretty locally to me although i've been having problems getting free time with extra hours at work and still waiting for good weather too, plus need to finalise plans.

Those were just the social meets too! Have also met up with people facebooking me about pictures, got two weddings to do soon! This is a recent thing for me.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

slytherin said:


> i met my current roomate/good friend on tumblr! we followed each other bc we were both going to be freshmen at the same university and then it turned out we were in the same res and we met up and boom, friendship. it actually turns out she has SA too, whaddyaknow.
> 
> i've also met up with someone on here recently!


Ahh the cool roommate who made the macaroni-bacon pie!!
..hehe ^_^


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Yup. In fact I met my bf online and we live together now.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope, I'd love to though. I met very interesting people on the internet, especially on SAS. Maybe, one day......


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I have met 4 online friends, 2 of them fellow SA people and maybe a 3rd next month


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

my huzband. in 1996. love telling that story. over and over again.

and some friends and boyfriends too.


----------

